# Detroit News Trout Opener Article



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Anyone else read the Detroit News Sports section yesterday??
2nd page had a small article on the Trout Opener and it listed the
streams in S.E. Michigan that the DNR plants WITH all the locations
on where they plant. It got specific.Talk about a really bad idea.
Whats everyone elses take on it??? I wanna write the author a letter and
tell himwhat a bad idea it was!! Ok I am done ranting!!

Heres what it looked like in the paper (I took out the specific locations and roads!!

Suburban streams 
The Michigan Department of Natural Resources stocks trout annually in a number of southeast Michigan streams to provide Metro anglers with opportunities closer to home. Among the stocking sites: 


The Clinton River (Oakland County) at (insert specific locations here) 
Paint Creek (Oakland) at (insert specific locations here) 
Johnson Drain (Wayne) at (insert specific locations here)


----------



## MrB (Jun 11, 2008)

damn, and the thursday paper still gets delivered. i dont think it will encourage too many people to get off their arses and go. most of us already know you can look it up on the dnr website. guess we'll find out tomorrow!


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Yeah it probably wont be too bad we all know they stock but did they have to post specific road locations and the exact sites?? Kinda makes me wanna drive around at midnight to see!!:lol:


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Better stop people from posting about local streams and rivers like that on the internet! They might get too much traffic


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Steve said:


> Better stop people from posting about local streams and rivers like that on the internet! They might get too much traffic


 Yep sooooooo true!!!!! Seems like yesterday I got some slack for creating a "certain group" on here!!:lol::lol:


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

The fact that the State plants fish in those places tells me that they want anglers to be able to catch those fish. I have no problem with publicly proclaiming that information; to give the public a chance to use the resource. I would think that the people who are already most familiar with those fisheries are probably the people who will still reap the greatest reward from them.


----------



## sweet tree (Apr 30, 2006)

doesnt bother me either...any trout angler worth their salt has found those locations years ago. Its all on the net.

the crowds will be gone by mid-may anyway.


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

I took a quick glimpse at the article and noticed that they neglected to mention the Huron. No matter, even without the press it was probably still elbow to elbow this morning.:lol:


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Fishndude said:


> The fact that the State plants fish in those places tells me that they want anglers to be able to catch those fish. I have no problem with publicly proclaiming that information; to give the public a chance to use the resource. I would think that the people who are already most familiar with those fisheries are probably the people who will still reap the greatest reward from them.





The states stocks them for all to enjoy. Not just a select few.


----------



## Greekrukus (Oct 20, 2008)

didnt realize that the trout kings here were so secretiv e about their "spots". god forbid some guy wants to take his kid fishing and increase the odds of them hooking up and having a good time. is it really that important to be so selfish about public streams and land anyways???


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Dont get me wrong,I agree with what all you you have said.Its everyones stream and yes the DNR should promote the stocking projects and let everyone know about it but the only thing I think they dont need to do is post the exact specific location.The article could have said the stock the upper middle and lower stretches of so and so river etc instead of
saying they stock at 6 mile road or teinken road etc etc!Now the huron thats another story because most fish are either gonna die off in the summer or get caught but on streams like the Paint or Clinton just give an idea on where they stock so the fish can spread out a little bit.


----------



## sweet tree (Apr 30, 2006)

Regardless of who read the article, the trout have definitly spread throughout the system after that rain yesterday. Lets hope for a wet summer and a cool stream to promote carry over.


----------



## TroutSeeker71 (Mar 24, 2008)

What is the big deal with a newspaper writing about public information that can be found on the DNR website stocking page? It's not like the author did anything different than the average person with Internet access and is interested in finding local trout streams could do:

http://www.michigandnr.com/fishstock/


----------



## flyfishinchristian (Oct 5, 2006)

TroutSeeker71 said:


> What is the big deal with a newspaper writing about public information that can be found on the DNR website stocking page? It's not like the author did anything different than the average person with Internet access and is interested in finding local trout streams could do:
> 
> http://www.michigandnr.com/fishstock/


Not to throw more fuel on the fire here, but I would like to add that the current stocking information is not on the site just yet. It seems like the DNR will wait a while before actually posting the stocking information. Even though you can make educated guesses based on the historical info.


----------



## uofmguy68 (Mar 16, 2008)

true and not... yes they post stocking info... i found the stuff to go up right after stocking this year during the C&R season, but once the season opened up on april 25th they usualy wait a couple weeks for this information... also if you ask any ranger they will give your a flyer they put out every year for the stocking info on the proud lake and spring mill pond... plus a call to any of the the fisheries biologist and they will be more than willing to talk.... the DNR guy i talked to claimed some of the 6" trout they put in local streams will reach 8" in about 2-3 months.... i find that hard to belielve...

anyone know what size and how many they put in Trout lake and Appleton Lake?

also can someone PM and let me know if they stocked Mill Creek this year... i know they use to stock in Yale at the park but but it has been in the air to cancel the mill creek stocking and put them further down the black river...


----------

